# 11+6 would love guesses!



## lau86

Anyone want to guess? Here is my beautiful bubba x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## sweetpea101

I'm guessing Girl x


----------



## Radiance

This is a harder one but going with girl! :)


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## CoralInGold

Boy


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am leaning towards girl :flower:
my scan I posted yesterday is similar and I was 12 weeks 1 day yesterday


----------



## lau86

I wasn't sure if that white bit was the nub or cord as it seems to be a bit high? 
Here's another below
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lau86

Any more? We find out at 16 weeks!


----------



## naturluvr

Girl


----------



## bitethebullet

Girl from the shape of the skull but not sure I can see a nub?


----------



## mummy2_1

:pink:


----------



## lau86

Thanks for your guesses everyone x


----------



## lau86

Anyone else want to guess?


----------



## littlesteph

that's a hard one, thinking more girl


----------



## lau86

I'm not getting any girl vibes so I think it must be a boy?


----------



## sunshine2014

Girl !!


----------



## MrsJones1986

I also think girl :)


----------



## Hb.x

:pink:


----------



## lau86

Thanks, ordinarily I would be thinking its a girl from all the girl guesses but you guys have been wrong a few times recently! Lol. All good fun though x


----------



## naturluvr

I'd say girl.x


----------



## marina294

I'm 50/50 not sure if there is a bump on top of the nub or just part of the leg and it is parallel to the spine which indicates girl - tough one x


----------



## Twag

I am going to go :blue:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Girl :D


----------



## KatieB

I'm leaning towards :blue: x


----------



## justplay91

Getting girl vibes from the skull, though as I said I'm not great with skull theory!


----------



## lau86

Anyone else want to guess? Gender scan on Saturday I will update!


----------



## Lucy3

I think I'm leaning towards girl. Your gender scan is coming up! So exciting!


----------



## lau86

It's a :pink:


----------



## KatieB

Congrats! xx


----------



## Rhio92

Congrats :)


----------



## lau86

Thankyou, I'm a bit in shock I was expecting a boy. We've bought her some clothes today which was a novelty! That explains my sickness too, I thought I was going mad!


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations on your :pink: bundle!


----------



## marina294

Congratulations x


----------



## Twag

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations hun!


----------

